
Ask HN: Do you use an ad block hosts file? How do you manage it? - blueatlas
Do you use a local hosts file to block ads and malware requests? If so, how do you manage your hosts file to keep it updated?
======
Vexs
So, I only use a hosts file for blocking on android, but look into how adaway
handles it- you should be able to use the same hosts files it uses. Also, I
think ublock origin has a good bunch of lists you can dump into hosts, you can
use a chron job or something to automate that.

